# Ginny



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Ginny, hope you didn't think that we had forgotten your birthday - today you would have been 18 and I hope you are having a big party there at the bridge. 

It's not just today that we think of you, that happens every day, and I would do anything if I could have one more cuddle, one more kiss from you - and I know it will happen one day.

From the day you picked us to the day that we had to let you go, you gave us 15 years of unconditional love, you were our once in a lifetime girl and the massive hole that you left will never ever be filled.

Keep on running free Gin, play with your friends and look after Holly and Ralph and Kelly, and when you sleep softly at night know in your heart that you are forever loved and missed. 

Love you baby,Mum & Dadxx


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Beautiful photos of Ginny, I don't think I have seen those before, happy birthday at the bridge sweet girl, run free party hard with Holly Ralph and Kelly knowing your Mum and Dad will never forget you or your Anniversary's. 
Thinking of you Jan (hugs)


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweet Ginny !!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday dear Ginny. Enjoy your party at the Bridge.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a beautiful girl - Happy Birthday~


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dear Ginny!!! I know they are celebrating your birthday with lots of goodies and tasties at the bridge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ginny ..


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

have a fabulous birthday Ginny


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a sweet remembrance--I can tell Ginny was loved very, very much.

Thanks for including us in on your tribute to a wonderful gal.

SJ


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Happy birthday, pretty girl. Please give Duke a big wet slobbery kiss from me to him (and him to you from me)


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Such a beautiful birthday wish to your beloved Ginny. I can feel your longing for her in your words, and I know that a day will come when you can cuddle with her for each and every birthday to follow. Happy 18th Birthday Ginny!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice birthday tribute to Ginny, and what a beautiful girl she was! I'm very partial to her name because that was the name of our first golden, who passed away about 8 years ago - and the one who made me fall in love with the breed!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet Ginny!

What an adorable puppy and elegant lady you were.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a cutie she is Jan
happy birthday sweet girl enjoy your party at the bridge


----------

